# Tent trailer tips



## rt10guy (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there everyone,

New to the board and looking for some tips on my tent trailer. I just bought a 2005 RT10 in good shape and would like to keepit that way. My question is this. When it gets wet, how long does everyone dry theirs out for? I am thinking maybe wiping it down, and putting a fan inside for a day or so.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Never had a popup, but did have a hybrid. Just make sure is dry before storage - sometimes just a couple of hours in the sun is enough.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

We used to have a Coleman popup. After each trip, I would set it up on the back yard for a day or so to let it air out and dry if necessary. You want to avoid wiping it down as that will remove the water repellant. If you do decide to clean it by wiping, however, spray the canvas with Scotch Guard. That is a cheap and easy way to make the canvas water repellant again.

Other than that, I would vacuum the beds and pledge the cabinetry. 

Another thing, since its a 2005, check the age of the tires. If they are the orignials, replace them immediately. Camper tires have a tendencey to dry rot, especially if the trailer is not used much. When that happens, they go boom in the worst places .

Jack


----------

